# Ultrasonic Cleaners



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Received my first ultrasonic cleaner from Amazon today. I originally saw one for sale in lakeland, but when I decided to buy one they had sold out. Anyway, I bought a James 7000 (I think that's the model anyway). Never used one so I was slightly sceptical. So I filled the tank, added a couple of capfuls of the cleaning jollop they sent, dug out 2 old h'pennies I had, slung them in and switched it on. Left it going for 3 minutes, and the initial results were encouraging, it had gotten rid of 75% of the mank and was starting to shine up nicely.

Ok, now for the big test, I dug out my workhorse Seiko Sportura and popped it in. I kept an eye on it and all of a sudden dark clouds of goo started to appear, Blimey, was it really that dirty? 3 minutes up and out it came. For an 8 year old watch, that has been through the mill a few times it almost look new, true, its a bit scratched up, but the glass, strap a back of the watch really shone. For Â£35 I thinks its a bargain, and the results so far are very impressive. I'm just hunting around the house for more things to stick in there! I wonder if I could get my motorbike engine in there? Hmm.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Maybe not the whole engine but it will clean your carbies a treat! :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

tixntox said:


> Maybe not the whole engine but it will clean your carbies a treat! :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike


Could be useful getting to those hard to reach parts around the wheel hubs as well :thumbup:

The Tissot is going in tonight........I really need to get out more :focus:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

chris r said:


> tixntox said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe not the whole engine but it will clean your carbies a treat! :thumbsup:
> ...


Not the whole watch surely :jawdrop:

Please say just the bracelet - please!


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

langtoftlad said:


> chris r said:
> 
> 
> > tixntox said:
> ...


To avoid everyone going "Noooooo". I shall say no :tongue_ss:

Yes, I did the whole thing went it. I've read so many contrasting views on the subject it's hard to know who is right and who is wrong. I wasn't planning to make a habit of it and in future I will probably just clean the straps that way.


----------



## raelsbrotherjohn (Aug 26, 2011)

This is a really superb cleaner and although is around double the cost of the JPL7000, appears to be considered one of the best non-professional cleaners. I've used it a couple of times and it works extremely well and has a good size tank.

http://www.allendale-ultrasonics.co.uk/1-375-litre-ultrasonic-cleaner.html


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

They're good for cleaning false teeth as well - - 

Try the wife's first tho! :lol:

ldman: :weed:

The Sequined Avenger!


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

mel said:


> They're good for cleaning false teeth as well - -
> 
> Try the wife's first tho! :lol:
> 
> ...


Just thought (what with you mentioning false teeth) I have to wear a mouth guard as I grind my teeth, I could chuck that in as well.


----------



## raelsbrotherjohn (Aug 26, 2011)

chris r said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > They're good for cleaning false teeth as well - -
> ...


OK. Feeling slightly queasy now...


----------



## lakitu (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad you like your ultrasonic machine. I have to agree that it is not recommended to place the whole watch in an ultrasonic machine. For one if the watch is not sealed correctly the fluid could enter into the movement and remove some of the lubrication present.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

lakitu said:


> Glad you like your ultrasonic machine. I have to agree that it is not recommended to place the whole watch in an ultrasonic machine. For one if the watch is not sealed correctly the fluid could enter into the movement and remove some of the lubrication present.


Unless it,s a Timex .

Remove the hands and dial pop it in for a bath, dry off, re-oil, re-assemble and bobs your uncle( with a bit of luck ) .

Do not try it on the dial, !!! The Littlte numbers come off some and then you won,t be able to tell the time.

(the little hand is on ? And the big hand is on ? )


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

This seems to be the best 'regular' deal at the moment: http://www.maplin.co.uk/ultra-7000-ultrasonic-cleaner-223108

Mine arrived yesterday, sparkles up sparkly things quite nicely, thank you.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

EddyW said:


> lakitu said:
> 
> 
> > Glad you like your ultrasonic machine. I have to agree that it is not recommended to place the whole watch in an ultrasonic machine. For one if the watch is not sealed correctly the fluid could enter into the movement and remove some of the lubrication present.
> ...


This is only possible because of the two plate method of construction used in Timex and Timex based mechanicals - Timex, SAGA, Kelton, Taymark, Lewis's to name a few. Additionally, please check the Service Manuals as to how far down you should strip the Timex movement before cleaning. Slight variations exist - such as removal or otherwise of the balance and hairspring etc., and whether the mainspring requires re-lube after cleaning :yes:

One other point, under no circumstances should you completely dis-assemble a standard Timex movement *UNLESS* you are into self harm and flagellation - re-assembly of Timex' without original jigs can cause anguish, breakdown and loss of sleep for weeks.









[B]Timex Service Manuals[/B] can be found on the link - - and downloaded FREE from the Manuals and Catalogues link.


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

This is only possible because of the two plate method of construction used in Timex and Timex based mechanicals - Timex, SAGA, Kelton, Taymark, Lewis's to name a few. Additionally, please check the Service Manuals as to how far down you should strip the Timex movement before cleaning. Slight variations exist - such as removal or otherwise of the balance and hairspring etc., and whether the mainspring requires re-lube after cleaning :yes:

One other point, under no circumstances should you completely dis-assemble a standard Timex movement *UNLESS* you are into self harm and flagellation - re-assembly of Timex' without original jigs can cause anguish, breakdown and loss of sleep for weeks.









[B]Timex Service Manuals[/B] can be found on the link - - and downloaded FREE from the Manuals and Catalogues link.


----------

